# Not enough CO2



## tadabis (4 Nov 2016)

Hello,

I have a question about co2 drop checker colour and co2 amount disolved in water.

My tank setup is in my journal:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/tadabis-1st-iwagumi-not-named-yet.43230/

The problem is that I cant get my co2 drop checker colour to show solid green or green/yellow (just to try that it is getting to yellow side), just transparent bright green as in this image...



Yesterday I changed mine polen glass co2 diffuser to Bazooka intense co2 atomiser diffuser and I ran it on 25 psi (abou 1.5 bar) @ 3bps but today DC colour was the same... I think 3 bps for 180 L tank should be more than enough, if not please correct me? Tank is still cycling but I think that should be a problem to get the right co2 level... I changed DC solution couple of times (bought at co2art) but still the same. I think I am starting to get some (very little so far) BBA or oedogonium algae on plant leaves edges becouse of not enough co2. Can someone comment what is wrong and why I cant get the right amount of co2 disolved in water even if I let more than 3 bps of gas?

Forgot to say thay I did API tests to check how much co2 disolved in water using ph and kh according the table values I get 15 mg/l. I think we are all targeting to 30mg/l?


----------



## kadoxu (4 Nov 2016)

Are you using a premixed drop checker solution? It kinda seems like it's too diluted... may be only the picture quality though.


----------



## tadabis (4 Nov 2016)

kadoxu said:


> Are you using a premixed drop checker solution? It kinda seems like it's too diluted... may be only the picture quality though.


Yes it was already made and mixed solution in a small mini bottle from co2art. And yes I am thinking the same that it is to bright or transparent... any more suggestions?


----------



## kadoxu (4 Nov 2016)

Do you change the solution frequently? 
What colour is the solution from the mini bottle?


----------



## kadoxu (4 Nov 2016)

*by frequently I mean weekly or something like that


----------



## tadabis (4 Nov 2016)

kadoxu said:


> *by frequently I mean weekly or something like that


Yes. Like I said tank is new and running just 3 weeks but yes I am changing solution every week. Last time I changed it was today morning. Solution colour from the mini bottle looks kinda same but blue... it still looks like transparent blue when filling a DC.

Will buy new different solution tomorrow from lfs to try.

But still I tried to run with more than 8 bps to try to get it to yellow side but nothing changed.. same transparent green. Cant get any of the colour solid always transparent.


----------



## kadoxu (5 Nov 2016)

I usually don't pay much attention to my drop checker...

You can check how much CO2 is present in the water if you compare your dKH and PH. Usually 30ppm of CO2 is advised on high tech tanks, meaning, you want to be in the grey areas in the following chart.





My KH is 16, meaning that when CO2 is at its max, my water's PH should be around 7-7.3.

If your KH is 4, you want your PH to drop to 6.4-6.7 when CO2 is on.


----------



## tadabis (5 Nov 2016)

I am gonna repeat kh and ph test readings tomorrow and post the results also will get new solution for DC.


----------



## tadabis (5 Nov 2016)

Kh 4 and ph 6.8 when co2 is off. Will update results and retest ph when co2 will be fully going for 2-3 hours tomorrow.


----------



## kadoxu (5 Nov 2016)

To have a better idea with less effort, you can test the PH right before CO2 turns off.


----------



## tadabis (5 Nov 2016)

Well I tested tank water today again when co2 was fully running.. kh 4 and ph 6.6 that means I have 30.1 mg/l co2 according the table shown above. That looks OK. I didnt get new dc solution today because my nearest lfs do not store them... I think I will order new solution from different sponsor to check maybe the dc colour will get solid because 30.1 looks fine to me.


----------



## creg (5 Nov 2016)

I have the same solution from co2art and same problem, it's very hard to read


----------



## kadoxu (6 Nov 2016)

tadabis said:


> Well I tested tank water today again when co2 was fully running.. kh 4 and ph 6.6 that means I have 30.1 mg/l co2 according the table shown above. That looks OK. I didnt get new dc solution today because my nearest lfs do not store them... I think I will order new solution from different sponsor to check maybe the dc colour will get solid because 30.1 looks fine to me.


30ppm (some people say 'ppm = mg/l') is the ideal for plants.


----------



## tadabis (6 Nov 2016)

Who could recomend good DC solution brand or company?


----------



## kadoxu (6 Nov 2016)

I got mine from CO2 Supermarket... but if you got yours from CO2 Art, you should contact them and tell them you think there's something wrong with the one you bought... they will probably be able to help you.


----------



## tim (6 Nov 2016)

API ph test is bromo blue, add a drop or two to your dc solution and it should make the colour more solid/ easier to read, drop checked solution is just 4dkh water with bromo blue.


----------



## tadabis (6 Nov 2016)

tim said:


> API ph test is bromo blue, add a drop or two to your dc solution and it should make the colour more solid/ easier to read, drop checked solution is just 4dkh water with bromo blue.


Thank you Tim! Will try that today.


----------



## tadabis (6 Nov 2016)

It worked well! I added 2 drops API ph to DC co2art solution and I get solid blue colour! when placed to the tank and after couple of hours when co2 was running I have solid green colour. Thank you everyone!


----------

